# crying a lot? only me?



## amandarachelle (Aug 24, 2011)

So I guess in elementary school I. Cried at the begging of the school year. Which I don't remember but I do remember crying everyday the first quarter of middle school in a new district and I'm not talkin go home. And cry I couldn't help but to cry publicly even though it embarrssed me so much now I will be a jr in high school and still the begging of school scares me. Anyone Els?


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

I cried a lot too when I was younger. Esp in elementary & the beginning of middle school. I would cry on the first day of school a lot, and sometimes randomly when I was feeling shy or w/e. It sucked but as I got older I got over it


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, I remember in Kindergarten I'd cry every day for about 10 min. I eventually became extremely embarrassed and forced myself not to by the time elementary school started. I did end up losing control ONCE in middle school- it was so gahhh. Even now, every once and a while, I get the huge urge to cry even in public if I feel humiliated, threatened, or if my anxiety builds up. It happened this morning, and I'm a freaking senior. Thankfully I can control it for the most part and keep my crying to a minimal.


----------



## CreamCheese (Jul 21, 2010)

I cry a lot and I'm a fourth year college student! lol.


----------



## Cow (Aug 25, 2011)

No, I still cry... and I'm in my 2nd year of grad school.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I used to cry everyday in 2nd grade lol. I used to pretend I was sick so I could go home. Nurses hated me lmao. But yeah, Im big on crying, i try to control ot but sometimes i just slip o.o


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i still cry, but not as often. i used to cry myself to sleep, still do on occasion, but i find that just not caring about the matter at hand helps. "death in the family? luckily it ain't me yet" - puts a smile on my face during the ceremony.


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

There was a woman crying on the train yesterday. It's a little strange how everyone just ignored it, but what can you do? There's nothing that a stranger could say to comfort her. It would probably just embarrass her even more. I mean, I've had myself a good cry on the train before, but we were packed in there like sardines. She had to have been embarrassed. I wish I could've helped.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

I still cry a lot and I'm in my 3rd yr of college lol


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I just felt homesick during the 1st few weeks in school(elementary and middleschool and high school freshman year) afterwards u get used to it and make friends.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I still cry, and I'm a doctoral student, at the beginning of my third year of grad school!


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I've cried the most during the first and second years of uni but after seeking help from the uni counsellor and then seeing my doctor and getting other counselling sorted I'm a lot happier and more optimistic these days.


----------



## BabyOakTree (Aug 2, 2011)

I cry more now lol


----------



## ColdTurkey (Aug 29, 2011)

I cried every day on my freshman year.

I cried in front of my doctor when he told me I had SA.

I cried when I found this forum.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I cried at least 2 or 3 times a week (sometimes less) in elementary and middle school. The summer before I started High School was when I found out I had SA. In High School I cried maybe 2 times freshmen year and once my sophomore year. I think this was because I then knew what was going on and I was giving techniques to help with the anxiety. I also told my friends that I had SA when I was a Junior, so having that support during the year I think helped too.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*i experienced something else*



amandarachelle said:


> So I guess in elementary school I. Cried at the begging of the school year. Which I don't remember but I do remember crying everyday the first quarter of middle school in a new district and I'm not talkin go home. And cry I couldn't help but to cry publicly even though it embarrssed me so much now I will be a jr in high school and still the begging of school scares me. Anyone Els?


I had cried enough at occasions..but the one that I remember of mine crying public was at my workplace..on esenioer of mine was a shrewd woman..who had tentative skills of belittling others and harass them..she had great knowledge of office politics..it was an office where we didn't had a separate cabin..one day by senior most's seat was grapped of the walk-in client which was not at all caught my my corner of eye..i was so involved in my task that I escaped to notice that..she came to me then..pinpointing me..how that girl is sitting on Sir's chair..i didn't had any answer..i tried to explain her..but she was jst making her a center of responsibility&#8230;that day I cried nearly 1 and a half hour before everyone..But my senior placated me..he didn't mind that incident at all..all that **** was the women


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I used to cry in school everyday back in kindergarten and early elementary school and the teacher would want to talk to my mom about it. I mainly did it because I didn't know how to socialize and didn't want to be there...plus some kids teased me about being shy...Nowadays I still cry a lot, just not in front of people but it's hard to not, sometimes.


----------



## obsidianavenger (Sep 1, 2011)

i cried twice just today... in the stairwell at school and on the train on the way home... and i am in college. and tbh, i usually feel a lot better after i cry. i used to be embarrassed, but hey... the stress has to get out somehow right?


----------



## Wobble (Oct 8, 2010)

I used to cry alot when I was teeny....Also used to pee myself because I was too scared to ask to go to the toilet. I was one small wet stinky lump.

I still cried in secondary school when I was a teen, in the toilets where no one could see me. And also in class. Thankfully I outgrew the peeing thing

Oh and I still cry. Even being in the supermarket and if there's too many people there I have to fight back the tears.


----------

